# Ford 335 diesel tractor starting problems



## Patrick Meagher (Dec 21, 2019)

Having problems starting a ford 335 diesel tractor, it will turn over ,the kill switch is in the run position, I have fuel to the bleed screws on the fuel filter, but no fuel at the bleed screw on the injection pump , it will try to start with starting fluid in air filter, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

NO fuel at the bleeder on the pump.??!! U are loosening the bleeder by the name plate right.? Double screw & u loosen the 5/16 part..Thats almost impossible..
The only thing that would cause THAT is.. did u open the filter assemblies up.?
& u put the upper oring ON the filter INSTEAD OF "UP IN" the filter head..
If u put it ON the filter, it chokes off the fuel to the inj. pump..
Have a look & report back..


----------



## Patrick Meagher (Dec 21, 2019)

This is a CAV pump, I was checking it at a 5/8 plug just below the injector line , have not replaced the fuel filter, but I did open the drain valve on the bottom


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U have a VERY clear pic of the bleed screw in pic #2.. 7/16 body w/ a 5/16 center.
Loosen the 5/16 center screw & crank the engine.. wait for the air & tighten when u get fuel.. if things are clear & correct, it should squirt 20ft.. so watch out..


----------



## Patrick Meagher (Dec 21, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> U have a VERY clear pic of the bleed screw in pic #2.. 7/16 body w/ a 5/16 center.
> Loosen the 5/16 center screw & crank the engine.. wait for the air & tighten when u get fuel.. if things are clear & correct, it should squirt 20ft.. so watch out..


Ok I was turning the wrong one , I had a good stream of fuel there


----------



## Patrick Meagher (Dec 21, 2019)

Patrick Meagher said:


> Ok I was turning the wrong one , I had a good stream of fuel there


Re bleed the fuel filter and pump, it turns over but doesn’t start


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

the long lever on the inj. pump w/ the spring is the throttle.. make sure its pulled to MAX rpm..
The other lever is the shut off lever.. make sure the long end in pointing towards the rad. or fan{front of engine..
Loosen ALL 3 lines AT THE INJECTORS {from the pump} & crank the engine till fuel comes out.. 
DO NOT burn up the starter.. 8-10 sec crank.. rest.. 
..the engine HAS TO be turning fast enough to ignite the fuel. if its "dragging" it'll never start..


----------



## Patrick Meagher (Dec 21, 2019)

Thank you, I will get back on that, in a few days, Will let you know , much appreciated ......


----------



## Billy Goat (Nov 19, 2019)

I have a similar issue. I have a 1985 Ford 445a, I installed a new injection pump and I have fuel squirting out the pump bleed screw. The throttle is all the way open and the kill lever is in. However I am getting very little fuel out of the injector lines. How long does it take until the air is bled out and it starts shooting fuel out of the lines?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

B. Goat.. u have to make sure the LEVERS are in the correct position.. NOT the cables..
Many, many times the cables are mis adjusted & just because they're in the right position sitting in the seat, doesnt mean they moved anything at the pump..
The throttle should be at WIDE OPEN & the shut off lever should be in the RUN position..
The run pos. is usually when the long arm of the shut off lever is facing the rad..
How long ago have u heard it run.??
Whats the time between a new pump & the actual install.??
Does your unit have a thermo start.?? Do u have a manual on this machine.??


----------



## Billy Goat (Nov 19, 2019)

Thanks for answering. I am going based on the levers not the cables. I didn't connect the cables yet so nobody should play with it. I have the throttle all the way in towards the cab and the kill all the way out towards the radiator. I did start getting some fuel out the injector lines, however it was very little. I just bought it a couple of months ago. The seller said they had it sitting about two years but it was running fine when they last parked it. I just installed the new pump last week. I think it might have a thermo start but the wiring is bad. I do have a manual.


----------



## Billy Goat (Nov 19, 2019)

I want to know if I'm doing something wrong or it just takes very long for fuel to fill the injector lines, And if so how long?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Nobody can answer How Long.. If u have fuel coming out of the lines AT THE INJECTORS.. & the engine is turning over FAST ENOUGH..tighten them & see if it starts..


----------



## Patrick Meagher (Dec 21, 2019)

Patrick Meagher said:


> Thank you, I will get back on that, in a few days, Will let you know , much appreciated ......


Thank you pumpguysc , I have good fuel flow at the 5/16 screw, On pump ,I have loosen the 3 lines at the injectors but I’m not getting any fuel there , been cranking on it for two days with short burst always charging the battery in between , this is a picture of my levers at pump , throttle wide open pull back to the towards seat, kill switch push forward towards radiator, there’s no fuel coming out of the lines, thanks for the previous help


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If theres no fuel coming out of the lines.. that means something inside the pump is stuck.. metering valve or worse.. pumping plungers..
The MV can be un-stuck ON the tractor but not the PP.. Just search CAV stuck MV.


----------

